# Currently happening in my area



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

If this does not belong here, I am sorry it looked like the right place to post.


OK long and short or it while I have loads of respect for the breeder who sold Blitz to me we had a heated argument a few nights ago and it sad because she has loads of experience with K9's training and such. When I paid the deposit on Blitz the breeder mentioned that she was thinking about having the name of the kennel as part of each puppies name IE, Kennel name Blitz Von etc...." I just blew it off and told her I would check with the AKC about this requirement and go with their suggestion. The AKC told me that the breeder has no input on the name; while they can suggest it they can not force it. So I told her what the AKC told me paid for Blitz and didn't think anything about it. She called me last night and you would have thought I killed her entire family and sliced the neck on her remaining dogs.

I know the AKC position of what was told to me by the AKC via telephone; what do yall think? She said I was a arz and moving forward she is going to make each new owner fill out the paperwork in front of her and such. My feeling are its none of her **** business; if someone asks me I will gladly tell anyone but her justification is that every puppy if it makes the paper, wins a event etc it would mean free advertisement for her kennel. I know many here are breeders and this is why I posted this question. Blitz will not be a show dog, he shall be a services dog nothing more or less.

Any one?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you agreed to put her kennel name in the deal, then it should be there. Wherever your dog's full name appears it is advertising her kennel and should. Some people are way big on that. Other people, go back in their dog's pedigree and use a kennel name they like. This is a problem too because if that dog is unsteady or has a problem, it reflects negatively on that kennel that did not produce the dog even if it did have a dog back there. 

Some breeders are a lot more anal about it, and will actually register all the dogs themselves to ensure their kennel name is on the dog. Others go by asking the owners to do so, and if they agree, that is fine. 

Unless she might not have sold you the dog if you did not agree, I do not think she should be too crazy about it and certainly not as rude as you say. I mean, breeders ask their buyers and get assurances by their buyers of a number of things they never do. Like attend obedience classes with the dog, feed a good food, not let the vet give it the vaccinations over again.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I agreed to the kennel name. I wouldn't get a dog from a breeder that I wouldn't be happy to have the name on. My papers had it already filled in. Always ready to give breeders their due since I appreciate their efforts at good production.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I did not agree to her wanting the kennel name there and told her I would check with the AKC. She also wanted Blitz to get good food etc and thats never been a issue I should have stock in either Science diet dry or wet foods.... I did and still do appreciate her efforts and Blitz is a fantastic pup and the breeder had allot to do with that; its just doesn't sit right with me. But I am not a full time AKC flag wavier and breeder like some (no disrepect) he is a four legged family member and nothing else nothing more.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Did she mention what food she wanted you to feed the dog? Or give you a list?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am not sure about flag waving. If the AKC is not of concern to you, why would it matter that the breeders name is on the registration name? I actually expect the kennel name on my dog, not necessarily an AKC thing.

I guess if the dog is not to be bred or titled, sending a registration in wouldn't be something one would need to do anyway.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I make sure its in my contract and understood that any puppy from me has the kennel name in its registered name, my dogs and duel registered AKC/UKC and I insist on it in with both registeries. If its just a family member then I dont see why you are so upset over her wanting her kennel name listed.... If you are happy with the breeder otherwise and feel she produced a nice pup then why not give her the props she desearves for a well thought out breeding. All my dogs/pups are registered with their chosen name, von (My Kennel Name). I am proud to have my name on any pup I put out there and want people to know who produced this dog.

Also I'm sorry and really not bashing here but Science diet is NOT a good food.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our breeder left it up to us what we name we registered. Unless they wanted to show it or breed it for a certain amount of time, I would say that once the dog is sold to you, it's yours to name. She should have made the name part of the contract if it meant that much to her


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, I am proud of the breeders of my dog's accomplishments and knowledge. Happy to register the pup with their name. If I wasn't, I wouldn't be looking at their breedings or giving them any money for a dog.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Why did it matter, mainly because his name is not "Kennel, Blitz etc..." Its Blitz and I do understand both sides or the breeders view point a little more now. Thank you.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Okay, that's great. I was just trying to present the other side. I don't call my dogs their registered name anyway. Many people don't. There is often a registered name and a "call name".

Merry Meet Walkin' On Sunshine.. called Soleil, is one of mine.

The dogs from Germany come with their kennel names attached. It is a most common way of registering dogs.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

It was part of my contract that Niko had the breeder's name in the AKC registry. It was not a problem for me to do that. I felt she had every right to insist on that.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I would do what the breeder wanted. If I respected how he/she bred my dog (and I assume I would because I would do my research), I would honor him/her with the name of their kennel. I can call my dog whatever name I want. It's no skin off my back to register the dog with the breeder's name. I would actually considered it a "thank you" for giving me the "dog of my dreams." 

IMO, they deserve that respect.

JMO


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would keep the breeder's kennel name. Like if I got my dogs from a breeder with the name Von MacLeod(my last name and no I am not a breeder.) then I would have it like Molly Von MacLeod and her call name would be Molly. I would be proud to show off my dogs kennel name.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Science Diet is not a good food.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How this has been handled in my experience is that the breeder fills out the paperwork - one had me send it in, the other sends it in himself. The first one named the dog completely (and I hated the name - loved the dog - and used her call name), the other has let me chose the individual name that goes before the kennel name. As a courtesy I ran a couple of names past him which he didn't like and came up with one he did like. (I had others in my pocket..)

I would not defy a breeder that I respected.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My breeder said when we named Wolfie she would like it if we used her kennel name, but doesn't require it and wouldn't be offended if we didn't use the name. I thought that was so nice and forthcoming of her, that I used the breeders name.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The AKC paperwork does have a section the breeder should fill out: the new owners vital statistics, whether the pup is male or female, his color and markings, the limited registration box, plus their signature. The red section the new owner fills out, which includes the dogs name and their signature. 

Most of the dogs I have purchased, I filled out the whole of the paperwork -- breeders have to keep their own sheet as well. You can always take that paperwork home, register it on line, and fill in whatever name you like. But that takes the credit away from the breeder. 

My kennel name is not a registered kennel name -- costs a disgusting amount to do that through the AKC and has no value added in my opinion. But I have it in all my dogs' names, my own dogs. I would like buyers to do this, but I do not insist on it. It just makes my dogs more recognizeable. But if someone is looking in a program for the dog, the breeder is listed as well as the name, so my name will be out there anyway. 

Since I chose my names, their call names are incorporated into their registered name, like Joy is Evenstar's Joyful Endeavor. If you aren't breeding or showing, it does nothing for you or the breeder. I mean it is no skin off your nose what the registered name is, and the breeder will never see it in print so I fail to see why she would be rude about it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you should feed your dog good/preminum food.
for my dogs registration the first name of his
registration had to begin with an E.
Earlheim Helmar vomVollKommen. we
call him Loki.

Blitz von Vormund, what's von Vormund?



guitarest said:


> I did not agree to her wanting the kennel name there and told her I would check with the AKC. She also wanted Blitz to get good food etc and thats never been a issue I should have stock in either Science diet dry or wet foods.... I did and still do appreciate her efforts and Blitz is a fantastic pup and the breeder had allot to do with that; its just doesn't sit right with me. But I am not a full time AKC flag wavier and breeder like some (no disrepect) he is a four legged family member and nothing else nothing more.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO it's a matter of showing respect for the breeder to use his/her kennel name. If I didn't respect him, I wouldn't buy a dog from him in the first place.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Samba said:


> I wouldn't get a dog from a breeder that I wouldn't be happy to have the name on..............Always ready to give breeders their due since I appreciate their efforts at good production.


I agree with this. I want the breeder's kennel name as part of my dog's formal pedigree. They deserve it!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I *require* my kennel name to be used in the dogs name and it comes first. I put alot of planning and work into breeding and I want to be recognized for it (even for those with 'just pets').

I also require the new owners to feed a specific quality of food. I push for raw but understand if they won't. I give them a list of approved kibbles (which is getting smaller) and tell them to feed one.

I require the new owners to WAIT until at least 8 months of age to neuter and at least one heat cycle to spay (I would require longer if they were larger dogs).

My pups are registered with AKC/UKC with ME as the main owner and the new owner as the secondary - until either the dog is titled or spayed/neutered. If the dog is being sold as a pet then it goes on Limited Registration.


As far as the name on the paperwork versus what YOU call the dog - there really is no correlation.

Spike's AKC reg'd name is Piquin's Some Like it Hot.

Kaynya's AKC name is Chimane's Spice it Up Piquin

Mauser's AKC name is Nator von Triton.

See?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I allow my puppy buyers to choose the name they want, but I both approve it and require my kennel name follow. The name also must start with a certain letter. The call name can be whatever. I now register the pups myself to guarantee this happens. I put a lot of time and work into planning and rearing each litter and I don't think this is too much to ask.

Like Lauri I also prefer that my puppy buyers feed raw, but also have a very short list of good kibbles (Science Diet isn't one of them). I also have a few other requirements on vaccinations. 

If you respect a breeder than, IMO, this shouldn't be that big of a deal. When I have bought puppies I have been willing to comply with their breeder's requirements. You should have seen me trying to find a "U" name when I got Nike (aka Unika).


----------



## Abbysmom (Jul 7, 2010)

You know, I'm not a breeder either but you have to respect what they do in keeping the breed the best that it can be. I didn't have a problem putting the kennel name on the registration either. I'm confused as to why it is such a big deal for you. Oh well, everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We were asked that our pups registered names start with the kennel name and that the second name use the litter letter. (litter A, B, C etc.) Annie is Braeheads Constant Joy, she's from the C litter. (we called her Annie before registering her...I know, Joy would have made more sense, lol)

For me it's an honor to use the breeder name, I'm proud of where our dogs came from. Annies father (among other accomplishments) was the first white shepherd to go OTCH in I believe 30 years. (that was in 2007 or 2008) 

I know the titles have everything to do with the time and dedication the breeder puts into working with her dogs but we're proud of him and proud to say we have one of his daughters. (and his grandson) 
Good breeders deserve to be recognized and this is an easy way to do it. I don't think of it as free advertising for the breeders, I think of it as bragging rights for us! Now I can only hope they live up to the name. 

Actually most good breeders don't need the advertising, they have waiting lists.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would have no problem putting the kennel's name in my dogs name. In fact, I would want it that way as I want a dog from a good reputable breeder. I think it's a bragging point to have a dog with Wildhaus, Landholz, etc walking next to you.

And Science Diet is absolute, over-priced, crap food. Their prescription foods serve a purpose but the every day food...well go get a bag of corn and a bag of chicken feet and heads and you got the same thing.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My breeder has it in her contract that the dog will be registered and shown in '___ ' name. To me that is what a respected and responsible breeder would do. I was getting a puppy from her 'Y' litter and was asked what name I would like on her reg papers. I went with Yoko. 
AKC now offers and option for the breeder to register the entire litter under them. That is what I chose with our first litter. I am planning a second litter now and will do the same again. All the new owner has to do is transfer the dog into their name. And the name cannot be changed without your permission.

I makes no difference what you call the dog in your home and what the AKC registered name is. I agree with several posters, if it is just a pet, why is it such a big deal for you to put the breeders kennel name on the reg papers?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

guitarest said:


> I did not agree to her wanting the kennel name there and told her I would check with the AKC. She also wanted Blitz to get good food etc and thats never been a issue I should have stock in either Science diet dry or wet foods.... I did and still do appreciate her efforts and Blitz is a fantastic pup and the breeder had allot to do with that; its just doesn't sit right with me. But I am not a full time AKC flag wavier and breeder like some (no disrepect) he is a four legged family member and nothing else nothing more.


 
Did you sign a contract? Most breeders in their contract require it.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

With some of the breeders I've gotten pups from they did not require their kennel name be part of the registered name (I asked). Others did want it in there and that was fine by me, it's not what I call the dog anyway - it's just their name on paper so I really don't find it to be a big deal to have to use their kennel name and a certain letter to designate the litter they come from. I don't understand why you are so against using her kennel name - AKC gives you tons of letters to use in the registered name so unless she has a huge kennel name I don't see why it should be an issue. Seems to be something you are strongly against doing yet you say you respect her - contradiction there. You could do Vormund's Blitz von whateverherkennelnameis. That way you satisfy her and get that Vormunds in there too if that's what you are so concerned about.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am guessing that the OP did not see it from the breeder's perspective and this poll has maybe helped to clarify why breeders want it there. 

I guess it is a done deal now?


----------

